# Breitling Leather/Rubber Strap



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've got a Navitimer 41mm -https://www.breitling.com/gb-en/watches/navitimer/chronograph-41/A13324121B1/

I have it on the steel bracelet but I'm interested in buying a leather or rubber strap, ideally a genuine Breitling one. Has anyone any recommendations on where to buy other than direct from Breitling?

Finally - are they worth the money? £60 rubber and £130 (plus buckle) for leather is the price on the Breitling website.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I would stick with Breitling's site ,,, because often other sites have out of date availability information because they are just drop shipping from Breitling's stock.

Regards the rubber , yes they are definitely worth the money but that watch is not going to look its best on rubber IMO,,,,, I would stick with leather and the Breitling straps are pricey but very high quality .... saying that , Hirsch straps are probably as good but less pricey..... But at the end of the day you have a watch that cost thousands so a couple of hundred on a nice leather strap that is authentic will make you smile I am sure ....


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Got my rubber strap direct from Breitling.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Should have said,this came on leather couldn't bond with it,changed to zuludiver then NickManky strap.It was finally this rubber strap that decided it's a keeper.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Bonzodog said:


> Got my rubber strap direct from Breitling.
> 
> View attachment 26116


 This looks just fine on rubber, but the OP`s will look much better on its steel bracelet and would look ok on leather too, although i like rubber straps i still wouldnt put one on a watch just because of that fact, it would have to look right, to me at least.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Navitimer look nice on leather, I don't like the idea of a rubber strap and personally I would stick with the bracelet.

I would recommend buying a Breitling strap but there are no end of suppliers who sell Breitling style leather straps if you wanted to get a cheaper one to try it out


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Got my 806 on a leather with deployant clasp , not breitling though I'm afraid


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Have to say , of all watches , the classic Navitimer transforms completely between leather and steel ... like night and day. I would edge towards leather if I had one although I am usually a fan of steel bracelets.


----------



## ElliotOdyssey (Dec 1, 2020)

I actually have a few Breitling straps that I've bought over the years.

one blue calf skin leather that has a bit of wear on it. I was recently considering looking at seeing if you can have them refurbished.

3 rubber straps, the rubber with 3 circular holes down either side.
The rubber with the SS effect
Black rubber with a plain look to it.

all 3 in black.

i have a clasp also but need to have a look to see which straps it would fit.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

andyclient said:


> Got my 806 on a leather with deployant clasp , not breitling though I'm afraid


 That's a stunning watch


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback gents. I was torn at the time of buying the watch between bracelet and leather - in the end I opted for the bracelet as it's easier to later get a leather strap to fit than it is to get the bracelet to fit. Hey presto, here I am looking for a leather strap! I knew all along I wanted both I suppose.



JonnyOldBoy said:


> Have to say , of all watches , the classic Navitimer transforms completely between leather and steel ... like night and day. I would edge towards leather if I had one although I am usually a fan of steel bracelets.


 And this is exactly my point, in the AD I had the same watch with leather and the bracelet in either hand they look like totally different watches!

It's my birthday in January....watch this space (excuse the pun).


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

Picked up a 20mm black rubber with buckle from watchfinder eBay site 40 quid preowned but like new. Worth trying some of these second hand dealers


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Jersey1965 said:


> Picked up a 20mm black rubber with buckle from watchfinder eBay site 40 quid preowned but like new. Worth trying some of these second hand dealers


 I would second this ... I lot of watch dealers get watches in with extra pre owned but hardly or never used straps and they sell on just with the original strap etc etc .... certainly worth keeping an eye out .


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll keep an eye out, I'm not in an immediate rush so happy to wait. There is quite a few on now but without the buckle...as well as some very questionable looking "genuine" items. :huh:


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

When I bought my Breitling (nearly 10 years ago and it came with a Breitling rubber strap)

All I can remember is it smelled amazing (almost like sweets) and I sold it for £65 on eBay!

I would say get a leather for the Navitimer. There are bargains to be had, I got a genuine Tag Heuer leather deployment strap (no clasp) for £22 a couple of years ago.

My point is, just keep looking, they turn up!


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've got a search saved on the bay and check it regularly. Like you said, leather looks like the way forward. There are quite a few available without the buckle for reasonable prices but I'm in no rush.


----------

